# Tivo Desktop Plus Key



## jlgreen531 (May 23, 2008)

I purchased the key for plus, so that I could transfer .avi's to my tivo's. Everything worked great. 

However my computer took a dump, and I had to reformat. I didn't get a chance to write down my key. 

If I call Tivo, will they be able to give me a new key?

Thanks.


----------



## MagnumJoe (Sep 5, 2004)

Should be able to, if you ordered using an online email account (yahoo, hotmail or your own provider webmail) you should be able to grab the key there.


----------



## MagnumJoe (Sep 5, 2004)

Have you tried pyTivo it's free, and in my IMO a much better way to transfer. Why "I just works".


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You should be able to retrieve your Plus key here:

https://drhadmin.digitalriver.com/D...tionPage&SiteID=tivo&Locale=en_US&Env=BASE#q2


----------



## jlgreen531 (May 23, 2008)

windracer said:


> You should be able to retrieve your Plus key here:
> 
> https://drhadmin.digitalriver.com/D...tionPage&SiteID=tivo&Locale=en_US&Env=BASE#q2


That worked perfectly. Thank you.


----------



## bpgveg14 (Jan 19, 2005)

jlgreen531 said:


> That worked perfectly. Thank you.


And sometimes - sadly, it doesn't work perfectly.

Looks like I'm gonna have to pay these jackalls $26.95 MORE. 

THANK YOU DIGITAL RIVER! (NOT!) :down:


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

bpgveg14 said:


> And sometimes - sadly, it doesn't work perfectly.
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to pay these jackalls $26.95 MORE.
> 
> THANK YOU DIGITAL RIVER! (NOT!) :down:


It can be found in the Windows Registry as well.

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\Desktop.


----------



## vamuggle (Jan 16, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> It can be found in the Windows Registry as well.
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\Desktop.


I know I sound stupid...but since I'm a newbie - how do I find this on my PC?

I have the same problem


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

vamuggle said:


> I know I sound stupid...but since I'm a newbie - how do I find this on my PC?
> 
> I have the same problem


In Windows, Start > Run > regedit. This will open the Registry Editor. Keep in mind that the Windows Registry is a key component to the Operating System. Navigating around doesn't hurt; deleting keys and values could!


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you Orange boy. I know this thread is old, but I thought you might like to hear you helped someone else.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

The newest version of desktop plus is now only $15.99 and has the fix for the curl built in.


----------

